

HN Poll: Are You a Software Pirate? - patrickk

I am curious to see HN's reaction to the Pirate Party in Sweden setting up an ISP (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1531843), and the prevailing attitude to piracy. This in no way means I condone piracy! This is an exercise to satisfy my own curiosity (and hopefully yours too).
======
mindcrime
I don't count my dayjob, since I just use whatever they tell me to use... I'm
assuming we have valid licenses, but can't swear to it one way or the other.

That said, as far as my personal life and my startup project go, then no. I
use exclusively F/OSS software and maybe a very small amount of "proprietary
but free for use" stuff. So, Fedora Linux, Java, Groovy, Grails, Bash,
Eclipse, JBoss, PostgreSQL, Firefox, Thunderbird, VLC, RSSOwl, Vuze ,Emacs,
etc.

------
patrickk
Yes, I use pirated software for both development purposes and personal use

------
27182818284
Pssst <http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

:-)

~~~
lukeqsee
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1532453>

------
patrickk
Yes, I use pirated software for development purposes

------
patrickk
Yes, I use pirated software for personal use

------
patrickk
No, I don't pirate under any circummstances

------
drKarl
Jolly Rogers! The answer is affirmative.

